# What names could be shortened to Mia?



## Amygdala

I just pinched the idea of *MIA *:cloud9: as a girl's name from another thread. :happydance:

But it's really short with our surname, so I was wondering whether you can think of longer names that Mia could be short for?

I've thought of Maria and Hermia. Any other ideas?


----------



## Mary Jo

Emilia, Amelia, Ephemia, Euphemia?


----------



## 24/7

I love Amelia. :)


----------



## Diana

My thread? :thumbup: Love it of course!! I have gotten a lot of Amelia suggestions so she'd have a long name with the nickname of Mia. But my husband nixed that because he loves Mia. But I just updated my thread and as of now we'd rather go with Leah since it's a little more underused and flows with my boys better.


----------



## Mrs_N

I like Amelia, and I love Mia!


----------



## Pingu

Emilia / Amelia


----------



## alice&bump

amelia!


----------



## Diana

I also just thought: Maria!


----------



## iscloset

My vote is for Amelia.


----------



## x-amy-x

Amelia xx


----------



## mummymia

I LOVE THE NAME MIA,:thumbup:

HENCE MY USERNAME:haha: my eldest daugter is called ameerah it means princess in arabic weve nicknamed her mia and my youngun is called amaya nikname maya.


----------



## Ickle K G

Only names i can think of are Amelia and Maria. I really like the name Amelia tho


----------



## Szaffi

Love Amelia, though it seems to be becoming a bit overused unfortunately.


----------



## BlondieNBump

Emina!!! I love that name!! xxx


----------



## NuttyJester

I was thinking Jeremiah... but that's a boys name is it?


----------



## Samemka

I LOVE Leah!!!!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I like Leah but spelt Lia....... :thumbup:


----------



## loopy_lou

there is another spelling

Wilhelmina "Mina" from Dracula :)


----------



## meemee

i love the name Mia, especially because it's my name :D and my name isn't shortened to anything which i quite like because it's simple apart from being called my-ah all the time!
but if i did have it lengthened I'd probably go for Emelia :)


----------



## ThatGirl

i love the name Mia :) i'd say Amelia cos i love that to. also love Leah x


----------



## lucilou

if you really like Mia you could make something up - like Miara or Mianna....?


----------



## hexyewdancer

My best friend is called Aemilia and i love it but we shorten it to Em.


----------

